# NOTICE: All Forum Members Please Read



## vern38

Notice to all Forum Members: I have started the move/setup on our New Web Hosts Server and possibly sometime in the next couple of weeks the Site, Forum, Guest Book and Chat will be moved. I will let you know when I have a better idea on the completion date. Everything depends on my full time job







as to how fast it will happen. All your bookmarks/links will stay the same in fact most of you will not even notice the move. I am creating a exact replica of this site with a few upgrades and patches. The last thing that I will move will be the Forum Database. There was also a post on where to post /upload pictures, with the new setup there will be a photo gallery for members to up load there pictures. Kirk, Randy, Doug I held off on posting pictures because of the new gallery going up. I will be removing that page from the Web Site and replacing it with a link to the new members photo gallery. Sorry folks you will have to upload your pictures again. This new gallery will help me cut down on having to redo the Web Page every-time a picture needs to be posted, the member can just add it to the gallery them self. Thats it for now, Stay Tuned For More...


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks Vern.

As always...

You "da man!"


----------



## KellerJames

Vern,
It seems to be an awful lot of work keeping this site in order.







I for one appreciate your efforts, as well as everyone else involved in maintaining this great site.







Thanks a million.


----------



## California Jim

Sounds great Vern! I'm excited about the uploadable gallery too.

Thanks!


----------



## camping479

Thanks Vern


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks for all the efforts and engery! Very much appreciated!


----------

